# Been out due to the Flood.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 25, 2003)

During the power outage my sprinklers went off. I'm working on the repairs as we speak. I'll be posting soon.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2003)

Tim,

I Hope all gets up and running soon.

See you the weekend of the 5th and 6th for the Marissa Marks Benefit Seminar.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 25, 2003)

Dude...that looks like s**t. Your insurance better anti-up! :soapbox:


----------



## Roland (Aug 25, 2003)

I hope everything else is going well, good luck with the clean up dude.


----------



## bloodwood (Aug 25, 2003)

That's ugly! 

It kinda looks like the aftermath of one of those karate shows on TV where the 20th degree black belt comes out and breaks all those blocks and boards. What is the record for breaking ceiling tiles anyway?

Tim Hartman - 40 boards
just don't give any details on how you broke them

Sorry for the jokes, I'm sure you're not laughing very much. I hope you get it back together soon.

bloodwood


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> *I hope everything else is going well, good luck with the clean up dude.
> 
> 
> ...




** Wonders why he invited me out to Buffalo this weekend 

Yes, Tim, I hope it is fixed real soon for you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 25, 2003)

Rich,
  It has to do with a shovel, a mouse costume, and a cunning plan.... 

NARF!



Seriously, I haven't been in the school in the last week, but looked thru the window...what a mess.

On the plus side, we do know the sprinkler system works.


----------



## Red Blade (Aug 26, 2003)

Good Luck Mr. H.:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Rich,
> It has to do with a shovel, a mouse costume, and a cunning plan....
> 
> ...



Yes, Brain does have problems.

He never listens to the like of me. 

NARF!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 26, 2003)

The school has been open for about a week now. Much work to do, but getting better all the time.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 26, 2003)

Ohhhhhhhh, man!  Sorry to see that pic.  Hope you get everything back to normal soon.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rocky (Aug 26, 2003)

That sucks the biggie!!!! Well time to make those white belts earn their rank if you know what I mean!!!



Rocky


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *That sucks the biggie!!!! Well time to make those white belts earn their rank if you know what I mean!!!
> 
> Rocky *



Glad I'm not a whitebelt. :rofl:


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 26, 2003)

Sir, Sorry to see that!

Good luck with everything. I hope insurance comes through for you!

yours,


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

That, or Thor and Loki got loose in there!

Good luck!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi Tim,

Looks to me like the damage was caused by a class of newbies learning double sinawali while blindfolded .


Alll kidding aside, best of luck to you  and the school.

Harold


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 31, 2003)

Wow the photo looks bad Sorry to hear that the insurance better go threw or else :soapbox: But just wondering did this happen to alot of places in your city jw?
How much stuff did u have to throw out

sorry about the school


----------



## Tapps (Sep 9, 2003)

Man that sucks.

You can't even blame my tall butt this time.


----------



## jsbelljr83 (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the damage, I just hope it all works out in the end and your insurance co. pays off.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 9, 2003)

See what happens when you play with those light sabers the sprinklers go off.  Sorry to hear about the school glad it is up and running again.  Did you lose anything important?  The radio get messed up?  I always that it was cool that you had tunes to work out to.


----------

